# Pro Import R33



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2009)

*Topfavorite in the Super Pro Class of Time Attack is Kevin Go with his 750hp strong Nissan Skyline R33. In 2008 he won the title and on the 25th of September he will compete during Super Sunday with one goal again; to win. Photographer Jordy de Droog gladly accepted the invitation to shoot the PI33 for a full feature.

Read the whole feature onFeature: Nissan Skyline PI33 - Features - RPM Vision.*


----------

